# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عربیم ضعیفه کمک!!

## mammad.z

....

----------


## sami7

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


*
یا دی وی دی عربی افبا بگیر از ماهینی یا عربی ناصح زاده  رو از صنعتی شریف ببین*

----------


## mammad.z

> *
> یا دی وی دی عربی افبا بگیر از ماهینی یا عربی ناصح زاده  رو از صنعتی شریف ببین*


عربی افبا که تو تبلیغاتش ایاد فیلیه

----------


## khaan

قواعد رو بخون بعد از روی کتاب تجذیه ترکیب تخته سیاه لغت ها رو تجزیه ترکیب کن این روش معجزه میکنه

----------


## mammad.z

> قواعد رو بخون بعد از روی کتاب تجذیه ترکیب تخته سیاه لغت ها رو تجزیه ترکیب کن این روش معجزه میکنه


منظورت از تجزیه و ترکیب چیه؟

----------


## webadres

سلام دوست عزیز من تا الان 5 یا 6 بار عربی کانون رو 100 زدم و  کلی هم 87 و 73 داشتم    از نظر من واسه عربی فقط عربی کامل گاج خوبه (حتی به نظز من فوت و فن هم خوب نیست )  چون من هم از عربی هیچی نمیفهمیدم ولی از موقعی که با اون پیش رفتم عربی رو از 20 درصد به 100 رسوندم و نهایی هم 19.75 شدم ( بی دقتی خودم )

----------


## mammad.z

دی وی دی های گاج بدردم میخوره؟

----------


## khaan

> منظورت از تجزیه و ترکیب چیه؟


بررسی ساختار و نقش کلمات در جمله های کتاب درسی

----------


## mammad.z

> سلام دوست عزیز من تا الان 5 یا 6 بار عربی کانون رو 100 زدم و  کلی هم 87 و 73 داشتم    از نظر من واسه عربی فقط عربی کامل گاج خوبه (حتی به نظز من فوت و فن هم خوب نیست )  چون من هم از عربی هیچی نمیفهمیدم ولی از موقعی که با اون پیش رفتم عربی رو از 20 درصد به 100 رسوندم و نهایی هم 19.75 شدم ( بی دقتی خودم )


ممنون از راهنماییتون  :Yahoo (1):   این کتاب واسه من که شاید سوالای کنکور زیر 10 درصد بزنم خوبه ؟ توضیحاتش کامله؟

----------


## webadres

از نظر من که کامله کامل و اخرش هم خلاصه داره  

در ضمن اگر وضعیت شما این جوریه که سوالات رو زیر 10 میزنید پس باید حداقل روزانه 1 ساعت عربی بخونید (البته بعد از چند ماه دیگه با هفته ای 2 ساعت هم میتونید درصد بالا بزنید )

----------


## mammad.z

دمتون گرم به امید درصد 60 کنکور 95  :Y (477):  :Y (477):

----------


## جاناتان

من خودم پارسال عربی منفی 1.5 درصد زدم کلا مشکل دارم با عربی زبان رو 100 میزنم کاشکی عربی هم کلاس می رفتم!

میخوام واسه کنکور عربی 50 به بالا بزنم
پسرخاله م دبیری عربی داره میخونه ازش استفاده کردم و عربی 1 کامل و عربی 2 4درس قواعدو خوندم اما تو بعضی تستا بدلیل اینکه معنی رو نمیدونم مشکل پیدا میکنم چون کلا دارم با قواعد جواب میدم تو دام قرار میگیریم

شروع کردم به تقویت معنی من زین پس هروز 1.5 ساعت عربی میخونم

تراز زبان80 درصد با عربی 50 درصد برابره!

----------


## Moonlight

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


من عربیو تو کنکور 80 یزدم روشمم این بود هر شب نیم ساعت ی متن میزدم و کتاب تستمم نشر الگو بود ک واقعا عالی بود درسنامه رو ی شب میخوندم روز بعد تستاشو تقسیم بندی میکردم تو چن دوره زمانی میزدم.. اول اذیت میشین ولی بعدش عربی فوق العاده اسون میشه

----------


## Dayi javad

عربی گاج + لقمه مهروماه واس آموزش خوبه ( چون گاج روی اول دوم خیلی تمرکز نکرده ولی در عوض لقمه مهروماه خیلی قشنگ درس داده با حجم خوب)

----------


## optician

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


یه عالمه پیشنهاد دارم

اول اینکه کتابهای زیر رو تهیه کن
1- عربی جامع خیلی سبز
2- تیک ایت عربی گاج
دوم اینکه دی وی دی گاج رو بخر و تماشا کن!! ( بخصوص بخش ترجمه و تعریب )
سوم اینکه ساعت مطالعه عربی رو ببر بالا 
چهارم اینکه تست زدن توی عربی خیلی مهمه !! هر روز شده 10 تا تست قواعد بزن
پنجم اینکه مباحثی که توی عربی 1 اومده رو بخونی ( نه برای تست زدن ، برای اینکه بتونی به بقیه سوالا جواب بدی ) ، یه مباحثی مثل قعل ثلاثی مزید و مجرد ، جمله اسمیه ، جمله فعلیه
ششم اینکه هر روز کتاب تیک ایت گاج رو استفاده کن و دو پایه رو همزمان بزن مثلا داری برای دوم آزمون میدی سال اول رو هم بزن
هفتم اینکه توی عربی باید بخوای که خوب باشی ....
من این کار ها رو نکردم عربی کنکورمو 40 زدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  اگه انجام بدی 60 که رو شاخشه باید به 70 80 فکر کنی

تشکر یادتون نره البته از نقل قول بیشتر خوشحال میشم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  امتیاز هم میشه داد

----------


## masood2013

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


داداش منم دقیقا مشکل تو رو داشتم، ولی از وقتی جامع خیلی سبز گرفتم، تا الان میتونم بگم که شاید فقط 10 - 15 تا تست قواعد رو اشتباه زدم و بقیه رو همشونو درست زدم، از اول سال سوم دبیرستان تا الان، خیلی جامع  کامل توضیح داده قواعد رو، اگه مشکلت تو قواعده، بدون شک جامع خیلی سبز بگیر، برا معنی هم تست های زیادی داره آخرش که اونارم کار کنی، معنیت هم مشکلش حل میشه، عین من، من خودم قبلا 30 میزدم حدودا، ولی الان 70 به پایین نمی زنم.  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Majid-VZ

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


سلام
دلیل اصلی اینکه عربی ما ضعیفه بی علاقگیه!!!
شما کتاب عربی جامع خیلی سبز به تالیف غزال موسوی رو بگیر به عربی هم علاقمند میشی و هم گتاب خیلی خوبیه

----------


## farshad7

بدون هیچ مکثی

عربی جامع خیلی سبز برای تو فوق العادست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## srh

اقا من فوت و فن و كتاب سفيد ماهيني رو دارم حاد ترين مشكلمم قوائده به نظرتون ميشه با اينا يه كاري كرد من قوائد تشريحيم خوبه يعني متوجه ميشم و كامل ميفهممش 

اما به تست كه ميرسم مي هنگم مشكل خوندنمه يا كتاب كارم ؟؟

----------


## farshad7

> اقا من فوت و فن و كتاب سفيد ماهيني رو دارم حاد ترين مشكلمم قوائده به نظرتون ميشه با اينا يه كاري كرد من قوائد تشريحيم خوبه يعني متوجه ميشم و كامل ميفهممش 
> 
> اما به تست كه ميرسم مي هنگم مشكل خوندنمه يا كتاب كارم ؟؟



تنها راهش تست زیاد


هر دو کتابای خوبی هستند


ولی دیدی مشکلت حاده عربی جامع خیلی سبز اموزشش فوق العادست

----------


## srh

> تنها راهش تست زیاد
> 
> 
> هر دو کتابای خوبی هستند
> 
> 
> ولی دیدی مشکلت حاده عربی جامع خیلی سبز اموزشش فوق العادست


حاد كه نه مثلا تو كنكور ٥٥ زدم 
اما خودمم فكر ميكنم مشكلم كم كاري تستيه 
ببينم اصلاح ميشه يا نه

----------


## zahra_sba

عربی جامع خیلی سبز عالیه 

بچه ها برای معنی چه کتابی  خوبه ؟معنیم ضعیفه برای همین تستای قواعد ک نیاز به معنی دارن اشتباه میزنم چه کارکنم معنیم قوی بشه ؟؟
ممنون

----------


## srh

> عربی جامع خیلی سبز عالیه 
> 
> بچه ها برای معنی چه کتابی  خوبه ؟معنیم ضعیفه برای همین تستای قواعد ک نیاز به معنی دارن اشتباه میزنم چه کارکنم معنیم قوی بشه ؟؟
> ممنون


به نظر تست ترجمه زياد بزن مثلا روزي ده تا تست ترجمه تا كنكور چندين بار مرور كن  و مرور 
تستاي ترجمه به نظر من به مقدار اندك نياز به دانستن معني داره حالا ديگه خود داني

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> من عربیم زیاد خوب نیست فقط سومم خوبه دیگه از اول و دوم هیچی نمیدونم کتاب عربی به زبان ساده ایاد فیلی رو دارم اما از نظر خودم خوب توضیح نداده
> 
> چجوری بخونمش؟ چه کتابی خوبه واسه اینکه اول و دومم رو قوی کنم؟
> 
> واسه درصد حدود 60 میخوام بخونم
> 
> دوستانی که عربیشون خوبه کمک کنن  ممنون


سایت صنعتی شریف 

داش میلاد ناصح زاده رو دان کن حله

تست های عربی کامل یا گاج سفیدم بزن

----------


## Mahdi1377

ببین
عربی اگه سال به سال میخوای سیر تا پیاز
اگه یه چیز جامع میخوای که مخصوصی قواعد باشه جامع  خیلی سبز غزال موسوی رو بگیر{علیرضا آروین هم این کتاب رو داره و راضیه}.با تشکر

----------

